# Eoi visa 190



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI for Visa 190 couple of days ago.
I have selected ANY in Preferred locations within Australia.
Does this mean I can be picked up by any state depending on the requirement and SOL?
Also I have not submmitted application in the respective state websites. Is it mandatory to go and apply on the state website for this VISA or by just filing the EOI will do.

Hope to hear from you at the earliest.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Amit,

By selecting ANY in Preferred locations within Australia, you will not be picked up by any state. For Visa 190, you must take state sponsorship from any state of Australia by applying to your preferred state. When your preferred state will issue invitation letter, you will be invited for final application to DIAC through EOI, otherwise filing the EOI will not be workable.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> By selecting ANY in Preferred locations within Australia, you will not be picked up by any state. For Visa 190, you must take state sponsorship from any state of Australia by applying to your preferred state. When your preferred state will issue invitation letter, you will be invited for final application to DIAC through EOI, otherwise filing the EOI will not be workable.


Thanks for the reply. So If I have got this right, It means that I have to first file an application with the desired state online. After getting their approval I can file the EOI with that state in the desired destination or state list.

Some states my charge for the sponsored visa application too.

Regards
Amit


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Amit,

After getting IELTS score and skill assessment from the assessment authority, you need to check where your nominated occupation is available from the websites of all states. After that, you can apply to your preferred state for sponsorship.

It is better to open EOI before applying to any state for sponsorship because you need to provide EOI number during your application. You can also apply to any state for sponsorship without providing any EOI number but when you get nominated from any state for sponsorship, that state will ask you to open EOI account and provide EOI number which will cause the delay of your invitation for state sponsorship through EOI.

For some states, the application procedure is through online and for some other states, the application procedure is through paper-based which information are available from different state’s websites.

Different state charges different fees for state sponsorship which information are also available from different state’s websites.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

I am preparing the EOI but skillselect is calculating 65points for 190 visa.

I think my points are 60.
1.	Age(less than 32): 30
2.	IELETS (6 in each): 0
3.	Bachelor degree: 15 points (Approved by ACS as well)
4.	Experience: 10 or 15
5.	SS (State sponsorship): 5
Experience: 
2 job done & ACS calculated 9 years & 8 month but why they 
The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 05/06 - 07/07 (1yrs 2mths) Position: Datacom Engineer Employer: Huawei Country: PAKISTAN 
Dates: 07/07 - 02/15 (7yrs 7mths) Position: Deputy Manager Engineering Employer: Trans World Country: PAKISTAN 
Total experience: 8 year & 9 months but why they mentioned May 2008 in above statement of ACS skills assessment. How many points I can get from experience? 

This question is confusing me. Please support.


----------



## mehul23976 (Apr 16, 2014)

10 points for experience


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Why SkillSelect is automatically calculating 15 points in EOI form. Because at the end of form, my points is 65. This can only be possible if they are taking 15 points for experience.
This can create problem if my invitation is received & i cannot fulfill 65 points. I am entering the correct data in EOI form & My experience is relevant to ANZSCO code (263111). There is no option available where i can mention that they are calculating from May 2008 instead of May 2006. Only i entered the job detail & mentioned that this job experience is relevant to ANZSCO code selected. Please guide


----------



## mehul23976 (Apr 16, 2014)

You have to update details as per ACS count experience from may 2008


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Thanks for your reply. Why SkillSelect is automatically calculating 15 points in EOI form. Because at the end of form, my points is 65. This can only be possible if they are taking 15 points for experience.
> This can create problem if my invitation is received & i cannot fulfill 65 points. I am entering the correct data in EOI form & My experience is relevant to ANZSCO code (263111). There is no option available where i can mention that they are calculating from May 2008 instead of May 2006. Only i entered the job detail & mentioned that this job experience is relevant to ANZSCO code selected. Please guide


Enter it as 2 separate jobs

Job to May 2008 - and tick not relevant
Job from May 2008 to now - and tick relevant

It will then calculate 10 points not 15


----------

